# Gaming Ecke schlicht verstecken



## satori (27. Oktober 2018)

Hi Zusammen,

ich ziehe demnächst in meine Wohnung und möchte meine Gaming-Ecke verstecken. Ein extra-zimmer ist leider nicht vorhanden. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Habt ihr was gesehen?
Ich habe mir überlegt ob ich mir nicht nen Schrank selbst bauen bzw. bauen lassen soll in den alles hinein kommt. Inkl. Stuhl. Habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?

Wenn der Schrank zu ist soll es eben so aussehen als hätte ich mit Gaming überhaupt nichts zu tun! Ich mags eben schlicht .

Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Oktober 2018)

Machst du das für dich oder für andere?
Klingt irgendwie merkwürdig.

Häng' n großes Bettlaken drüber.


----------



## satori (27. Oktober 2018)

Für mich...ich hab es gern aufgeräumt und nicht für jeden sichtbar. 2 Monitor und nen Stuhl mit Lautsprechern Micro udn co im wohnzimmer sind nicht so meins. Daher lieber sauber verpackt und nicht für jeden sichtbar.


----------



## gekipptesBit (27. Oktober 2018)

Du hast die Lösung schon fast fertig, "Computerecke".
Einfach eine Zimmerecke mit einer großen Platte abdecken, Schaniere auf Holzleisten, tapezieren, fertig.
Habe sowas Ähnliches schon gefertigt, war aber ein Schrank zwischen Wand und einem Schornsteinvorsprung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Oktober 2018)

satori schrieb:


> Habt ihr Ideen?


 Mein PC steht seit Jahren in einem 1,60m hohem Schrank.
Pc aus - Tür zu.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt so diverse Raumtrenner oder Raumteiler. Schau doch mal ob du damit etwas anfangen kannst. 

raumtrenner at DuckDuckGo


----------



## blackbird (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe einen Teil meiner Einraumwohnung mit einer Deckenschiene und einem Vorhang abgetrennt. Damit kannste das ganze auch relativ einfach und jederzeit auf und zu ziehen, wie du es gerade brauchst. Und relativ günstig ist es auch.


----------



## stevooh (2. November 2018)

Evtl so eine Trennwand oben und unten auf Schienen? So ne Art Faltenbalg


----------

